# Starting a new Start !!!



## pr.itdude (Jan 29, 2009)

I have gone through many threads in open-source section to gain knowledge about open source and to clear my doubts.
But most of it are outdated, sticky too.....and there is a lot of improvement since then.

Actually, i am planning to go for a dual-boot, win xp with now ubuntu......,
as i dont want any panic situation and learn about open-source and linux step by step and with understanding its each aspect.

I ran ubuntu many times, to just check it but through live cd and pen drive.
I never installed it on my hard disk. But now, i am thinking of doing it.
I had some basic questions, just about its usage....!!

*How much disk space ubuntu 8 require ?
*Do ubuntu make password protected user's file *private *just like windows do....?
*Is there some different method of installing a software therein ??
*What is wine ? How can we use it ? Is it worth using it ?
*Do we really not need a antivirus/antispyware or a firewall in linux ?
*Do one can view the private file of a user (which can't in windows, other user cant view the my documents of a password protected user) made in windows with linux ? I mean that with booting from linux, can we view the files of a password protected user of winodows ?
*How can we make windows the default boot OS, without prompting the option screen ?

My most important concern is about private files ......
Please do suggest me, how can i make my linux experience more sweet....
Other suggestions are welcomed too..........!!

Now dont think about y i named this thread starting a new start........
i have explanation for it too...!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 29, 2009)

> *How much disk space ubuntu 8 require ?


You need two partitions at least. A SWAP partition which is double or 256MB more than your RAM whichever is less and a root partition. Bare Minimum is abt. 3Gb, but if you really want to use it have 5GB, and  over 10GB is recommended.
Tell you what run Ubuntu's setup in Windows with Wubi, that way you would not need to partition your HD either.


```
*Do ubuntu make password protected user's file [b]private [/b]just like windows do....?
```
Yes it does. Other users cannot modify your user's home directory and you can set it up s.t. they can't even read it.


```
*Is there some different method of installing a software therein ??
```
Very different. Read this:
*amitech.50webs.com/installing/index.php.html



> *What is wine ? How can we use it ? Is it worth using it ?


Wine is Windows compatibility layer which facilitates running Windows software in Linux. It works sometimes and lots of times it doesn't. Don't count on it though. Look for alternatives in Linux.



> *Do we really not need a antivirus/antispyware or a firewall in linux ?


No you dont. Ubuntu is much more secure than Windows _by default_.



> *Do one can view the private file of a user (which can't in windows, other user cant view the my documents of a password protected user) made in windows with linux ? I mean that with booting from linux, can we view the files of a password protected user of winodows ?


You can read the entire Windows partition.

*How can we make windows the default boot OS, without prompting the option screen ?

Yes. Either edit /boot/grub/menu.lst or use SUM. When you have installed Ubuntu, bump this thread and ask this and anyone of us will answer. Also you could Google the results.



> My most important concern is about private files ......


Um...I suggest you create a seperate home directory and encrypt it. 


> Please do suggest me, how can i make my linux experience more sweet....


By not thinking Linux as an another Windows, but a totally and radically different OS. Also don't be afraid of the command line.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 29, 2009)

^^
Why use Wubi?
Partitioning and installing is relatively simple is definitely the more recommended option....
This tutorial ( by NucleusKore) gives a systematic and step-by-step explanation of the same...
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96132


----------



## pr.itdude (Jan 29, 2009)

thnx a ton to anurag nd thewisecrab for this tutorial............  

btw, i hav 1GB RAM nd i too think that partitioning the HD, with seperate 15 GB for Ubuntu would not be a bad option. Although, right now 120-130 GB (out of 150 GB,left out after partitioning) is full. I have to delete some wastes.

Any suggestion about encrypting the home directory .....??


----------



## pr.itdude (Feb 8, 2009)

hi guyz..........
i am all set to set up ubuntu on my pc.......
but now i am thinking to install it in the same drive which had Windows.......as i dont want to partition ...........is it a gud idea..........??
do the files of windows and ubuntu conflict.......??
any suggestions regarding that...........!!!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2009)

You cant install Windows & Ubuntu in the same partition. You have to create 2 new partitions, one for "/" root and other for Swap. Its quite simple actually.


----------



## pr.itdude (Feb 9, 2009)

^^
See, what i understood by ur post is that, i cant install windows in my C: drive......
I have windows in C: drive and there are three other drives too, D:, E: and F: .....
So u r trying to say that, i should format and create a new drive G: (only for ubuntu)..........??? right ??
And is 10 GB would be sufficient if latter is the case.........??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 10, 2009)

Listen dude
Create a separate X: Drive for Ubuntu !!!

Format one of your FAT/NTFS. Keep a note of this drive SIZE. Call it X drive X: !!
Live Boot Ubuntu, Select Manual Partition during install.
Then delete X: !! From its size you identify it.
Create new partition from left over space after deleting X:
Create a 10GB Partition for Ubuntu, Ext3 Partition, Mount Point as /
Create another 1GB partition from remaining space, set it as SWAP.
The Rest of remaining free space of the now deleted X:, just leave it Alone Or Format As NTFS.

Rest all drives don't touch. If will clearly show A TICK on drives which will be Formatted.
Rest all no format no changes absolutely.

That's the End of it.


----------



## talktorishav (Feb 12, 2009)

By default your home directory isn't encrypted in Ubuntu. That means, root user or other user booting a different Linux can see your files.

To make sure that no user can read your files(including you if password forgotten), you have to encrypt it.

It's very simple in Intrepid, try it and if there's any problem let us know.

I hope this elaborates the answer to your prime concern.


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Starting a new Start !!! Calling all the linux gurus..!!!*

hi buddies..........
Finally, i installed Ubuntu 8.10 successfully without any hassle... 
I never knew that installing an linux OS is so easy..!!!

Thnx a ton to all the Linux gurus here......nd the tuts provided by them..!!! 

NOW I CAN PROUDLY SAY "THE FUTURE IS OPEN" 

Now, i want solutions to some of my earlier queries.....
1. How to make windows my default OS, infact the Boot Loader (i think GRUB) must not  ask for choosing Linux or other OS. I just want that whenever i switch on my pc, it loads windows as usual until and unless i manually ask for boot options (how to do that.....umhh...by pressing F8 key ?? right ?)

2. We can view the entire file system of windows password protected user after login in Ubuntu . I just want to know that how can i prevent the Ubuntu user to open the password protected user's home (My documents) files...?? Its ok to allow to open the other drives, i am concerned only abt the windows user home files .

3. How to install softwares,plugins etc in linux...? I heard there is a different method in linux than windows..? 

Any other suggestions will be welcomed warmly.....!!!
Thnx linux gurus..!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 26, 2009)

---------------------
You have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst file to make Windows your default OS. Open a Terminal and enter 
	
	



```
sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
```
 and give YOUR password. This will open the file in Gedit. Navigate to the option "Default" and change the number accordingly. Remember Grub counts from "0" and not "1". Just see in which line Windows is displayed in the Grub Menu when booting. Example if it is the 4th Line, then edit "Default" to 3 (Remember the counting begins with 0).

Then navigate to the option "Timeout" and change it ,say, 2, which means the default OS(Windows) will be booted after 2 seconds. Now save this file.

As for permissions, enter this in a Terminal 
	
	



```
sudo nautilus
```
 and this will open Nautilus(File Manager) with root privileges(Admin). Now navigate to the windows directory which you want to deny access and Right-Click on that folder and change the Permissions accordingly.

Linux has A Package Manager to install the applications. Ubuntu has Synaptic Package Manager, which is a front-end for APT, a comman line package manager. Open Synaptic and search for applications and click on "Mark for Installation" and click "Apply". This will download the packages and install them. You have to enable all repositotires to see all the packages. Then click on "Reload" and then search/install packages.

I hope i have cleared some doubts of yours. Happy Linuxing


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 27, 2009)

Thnx a ton a_rahim

the boot problem sorted out.

But, i still didnt got the sol of my file permissions problem, although i tried nautilus. I think i should make it more clear now.....
Actually, i want that whenever anyone, including me (or any other Ubuntu user) try to open the "documents and settings" folder of a windows user, say X (which is password protected in windows and made the home files private)....it must deny him !!! And the permissions cant be changed by anyone through linux...!!! i hope now u got my problem better...!!!

* I installed VLC on my system using Synaptic package manager. But how can i install a package or s/w which i downloaded through net or got via other media (like through digit's cd)...Where these files are isntalled ? Can i change their location..?

* One more thing how to unrar a file or decompress a .rar or .zip file in linux ?

Thnx linux gurus out here.
Kindly u ppl plz give me some links of gud linux tuts.....so that i can go through the basics of linux and some sites to download s/w...!! Any other suggestion r welcomed....!!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 27, 2009)

Since Ubuntu used .deb as packages format, and it has other dependencies, the Package Manager makes it an easy and clean way of installing the applications. You can use AptonCD to install the packages, downloaded from the other PCs or sources. (Dependencies have to downloaded as well though)

Suppose you got/downloaded the vlc.deb file but its depencies have to be installed together with VLC package for it to work. So you can install it when connected to Net and it will download its dependencies, if required.
I would advise using Synaotic but if you are comfortable with the other method, then be my guest 

You have to install "rar" and "unrar" packages from Synaptic. I believe Ark or File Roller would do your compressing/uncomressing work.


Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ's)


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 27, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> .......
> .......
> But, i still didnt got the sol of my file permissions problem, although i tried nautilus. I think i should make it more clear now.....
> Actually, i want that whenever anyone, including me (or any other Ubuntu user) try to open the "documents and settings" folder of a windows user, say X (which is password protected in windows and made the home files private)....it must deny him !!! And the permissions cant be changed by anyone through linux...!!! i hope now u got my problem better...!!!
> ...



what abt this............???


----------



## Rahim (Mar 28, 2009)

^ I myself am looking at the options of ntfs-3g manual. By using defaults, the folder belongs to root with 777 access. If i change it, say 770, but it reverts back to 777  (I am referring to NTFS partitions only)


----------



## vamsi360 (Mar 28, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^ I myself am looking at the options of ntfs-3g manual. By using defaults, the folder belongs to root with 777 access. If i change it, say 770, but it reverts back to 777  (I am referring to NTFS partitions only)



dude 777 means write permission to all. I never checked the permissions.

In a website the public_html which is under root has 755.(off the topic)


----------



## Rahim (Mar 28, 2009)

^I know vamsy about 777  My problem is that my ntfs partitions always have full access permissions(777) despite changing it with root privileges.
The default permission in Linux is 755, i guess.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Mar 28, 2009)

You may also want to look into KDE for Ubuntu .....


----------



## Rahim (Mar 28, 2009)

^How will THAT solve the problem?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 29, 2009)

> But, i still didnt got the sol of my file permissions problem, although i tried nautilus. I think i should make it more clear now.....
> Actually, i want that whenever anyone, including me (or any other Ubuntu user) try to open the "documents and settings" folder of a windows user, say X (which is password protected in windows and made the home files private)....it must deny him !!! And the permissions cant be changed by anyone through linux...!!! i hope now u got my problem better...!!!


You could easily restrict access to the whole drive using fstab. However if it is folder you might want to check Access Control Lists.not sure if that works but its worth a try.


----------



## vamsi360 (Mar 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^I know vamsy about 777  My problem is that my ntfs partitions always have full access permissions(777) despite changing it with root privileges.
> The default permission in Linux is 755, i guess.


 
i think its 755 or 644....never mind on the harddisk...for me the main problem is with the server when i uploaded my website and changed the permissions of my wordpress blog and PHPBB forum inorder to upload a book to the post....ultimately messed up and the whole website is gone now....i have worked so hard and set up the website for my class and ultimately when all the class members registered in the forum and is actively running all this happened...luckily I backed up all the databases and I will start afresh during my holidays and I am learning Dreamwaver and AJAX, FLASH, ASP myself hope they complement me......my website was in PHP and I was irritated repeatedly explaining how to configure to my classmates as they have no knowledge of PHP and for us we have webdesign in 6th semister and we are in 4th.
Going on its a long story.....better i will stop here. I think atlast all my experiences will count.
The best example is that I tried to make a project of adding out own process and application(designed using frames in java) to linux kernel and ended up in a messy way and when i finally did it after taking some time i realized that although i lost my midterm internal marks i gained knowledge.


----------



## talktorishav (Mar 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^I know vamsy about 777  My problem is that my ntfs partitions always have full access permissions(777) despite changing it with root privileges.
> The default permission in Linux is 755, i guess.



Dude because its NTFS as you said, it ain't taking UNIX permission.

@pr.itdude

First of all, though you make your files private in Windows, administrator can view it by taking ownership and setting correct permission.
The only way to make none but the owner of the file access to the files, you have to encrypt it in windows. In that way, neither administrator in windows can see files nor anyone in Linux.

The less safe way, you may set permission so that other users other that you can't mount that drive.


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 29, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> You could easily restrict access to the whole drive using fstab. However if it is folder you might want to check Access Control Lists.not sure if that works but its worth a try.



fstab.... wats this ....
im totally a noob in linux........so plz elaborate a bit......!!!

one more thing.....ubuntu asks for password each tym when i try to open (is it called mounting ?) another drive, say E:/ or F:/.....!!
How to skip that....?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 29, 2009)

What is fstab

Understanding fstab

NTFS Write Support & Options

I hope these links would clear the doubts about /etc/fstab file.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 29, 2009)

> fstab.... wats this ....
> im totally a noob in linux........so plz elaborate a bit......!!!
> 
> one more thing.....ubuntu asks for password each tym when i try to open (is it called mounting ?) another drive, say E:/ or F:/.....!!
> How to skip that....?


Rahim has linked all the necessary pages for you to get a better understanding of the fstab files function. If the above doesn't work I'll check around and see if theres another alternative without having to encrypt within Windows. If it was another computer its quite easy. When its on the same computer that may be hard.


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 30, 2009)

thnx guys.........!!!

i'll try more experementing with my dual boot and....then will ask more ques to u ppl.......!!!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 30, 2009)

^Anytime


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Mar 30, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^How will THAT solve the problem?



ofcourse it wont ..... just a suggestion to a newB to Linux


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 2, 2009)

hi yaaro......

some h/w related problems.....
yesterday i inserted digit's dvd in my dvd writer in ubuntu.........but it did not responded......there was nothing on the screen........when i clicked on the Disc drive icon....it showed insert a disc ........i tried 3-4 times, infact with other cd's too.......but its not responding.......

Secondly, im unable to use my headphones in ubuntu.....but speakers r supporting...!!! 

Do i need to change some settings........

Plz post some tutorials , ubuntu related (if digit's then gud) links......(tuts only) !!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 2, 2009)

^^ welcome to opensource

actually digit cds dont work as the autorun file is exe

u have to browse manually


for tuts see my sig


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ thnx buddy............
nice indexing.......!!!

ya....now i can browse the digit's dvd perfectly..........


> Secondly, im unable to use my headphones in ubuntu.....but speakers r supporting...!!!
> 
> Do i need to change some settings........


but what abt this....??


----------



## User Name (Apr 3, 2009)

Is there any book or help kinda thing which has complete list commands with it's meaning used in ubuntu or any other linux distro?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 3, 2009)

> Is there any book or help kinda thing which has complete list commands with it's meaning used in ubuntu or any other linux distro?


Most commands are going to be the same regardless of the distro. If I recall correct there should be an ebook for Ubuntu available on their website which gives a pretty good run down of all commands. Also I recall one of my RSS feeds to Ubuntu or Debian had an admin card which showed alot of the frequently used commands.


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 9, 2009)

hey ubuntu is not detecting my headphones.........do i need to install some drivers or what......??? i cant work on my pc without my headphones....!!!

and kindly tell me or give me some easy or step by step tutorial link to install a software, (its .tar.bz2 file) say amarok (music player) which i got from digit dvd. i messed up with it......but its really difficult for a noob to install a s/w for the first tym.......!!!


----------



## hullap (Apr 9, 2009)

check volume of pcm master, front side etc


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 9, 2009)

User Name said:


> Is there any book or help kinda thing which has complete list commands with it's meaning used in ubuntu or any other linux distro?


*help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal

This link describes some basic terminal commands. Pretty useful if you ask me.


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 10, 2009)

hullap said:


> check volume of pcm master, front side etc



i already checked them.......all are up and fine.....!!!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 10, 2009)

> hey ubuntu is not detecting my headphones.........do i need to install some drivers or what......??? i cant work on my pc without my headphones....!!!
> 
> and kindly tell me or give me some easy or step by step tutorial link to install a software, (its .tar.bz2 file) say amarok (music player) which i got from digit dvd. i messed up with it......but its really difficult for a noob to install a s/w for the first tym.......!!!


Is there something different about your headphone that you are not telling us. Like is it a bluetooth headphone for example/ Also are yu plugging the headphones into the front jack? I had this problem where if you had Intel HDA / Relaterk HDA chipset the front jacks wouldn't work. Try plugging the headphone sin the rears where your speakers would be connected. if your speakers worked there should be nor eason why your earphones wouldn't work either.


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 10, 2009)

no its normal....intex wired headphones.........and i hav connected them in rear jacks alongside with the speakers port.........
but yes.......i guess.....i have realtek chipset....!!! But these r working fyn with windows.....!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
wat abt this....???



> and kindly tell me or give me some easy or step by step tutorial link to install a software, (its .tar.bz2 file) say amarok (music player) which i got from digit dvd. i messed up with it......but its really difficult for a noob to install a s/w for the first tym.......!!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 10, 2009)

> no its normal....intex wired headphones.........and i hav connected them in rear jacks alongside with the speakers port.........


I thought that you had to remove the speakers or use the front jacks in order to use the headphones. The rear jacks are for Line out, Line in and Mic right ? Or have I misunderstood. This is assuming that you got a regular onboard setup like I do. Ive seen cards with a greater number of jacks though. Im using an Asus M2N - MX SE and I remove the speakers wire before I plug in my headphone or I use the jack in the front.


> and kindly tell me or give me some easy or step by step tutorial link to install a software, (its .tar.bz2 file) say amarok (music player) which i got from digit dvd. i messed up with it......but its really difficult for a noob to install a s/w for the first tym.......!!!


Why not check your repositories to see if the software is there first. For example if you are using Ubuntu check synaptic to see if Amarok is in there which it should be. However if you want to compile a package you need to first make sure you have all the packages needed to compile stuff. Its been a long time sicne I wa son Ubuntu so Im not sure what all you need.


----------



## talktorishav (Apr 11, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> hey ubuntu is not detecting my headphones.........do i need to install some drivers or what......??? i cant work on my pc without my headphones....!!!
> 
> and kindly tell me or give me some easy or step by step tutorial link to install a software, (its .tar.bz2 file) say amarok (music player) which i got from digit dvd. i messed up with it......but its really difficult for a noob to install a s/w for the first tym.......!!!



Have you enabled "headphone" by double clicking the volume icon and going to switch tab.

If you can't find "headphone" option you can add it by clicking "preferences" just below it.


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 12, 2009)

ohhh............sorted out...........everything was OK...
i just change the jacks.........when i used front jacks of cabinet after plugging out the rear ones......everything just gone fine........!!!

But i was shocked........y??hmm.........bcoz the front jacks r not working fyn for windows.......thats y im using the rear ones.........
i'll check all again as soon when i log in to windows.........!!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> Why not check your repositories to see if the software is there first. For example if you are using Ubuntu check synaptic to see if Amarok is in there which it should be.



yes u r right......i can install amarok or anything else using synaptic........i had installed vlc using that...

but acutally....i want to learn how to install apps by compiling or------ as i m in the learning stage.
Also, its my need........as all apps r not available in package manager........one should know other options too.......!! And i need to install one s/w named Wapua.........which is a wap browser for pc for wml and .mobi wap sites.........and its not available in synaptic....!!

Recify me if i m wrong somewhere........


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 12, 2009)

*launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/amd64/wapua


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 26, 2009)

once again.........i need some better modifications...........
i installed a theme but it only changed the borders ..........everything remains same as it was............no change of icons or display anything...........it was from "gnome-look.org" 

i want themes that looks like something this:
*img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotuq7.png or
*img381.imageshack.us/img381/415/ubuntumr0.jpg

tell me how to get the complete change of look (themes + cursors+ icons +menus etc etc) from the default one i have..........

it would be gr8 if u tell me how to get that bottom object/menu-like ...........Plz elaborate the process......im still a noob  but i m enjoying working on linux.........and trying to dig out everything i can do in available limited tym..........!!! 8)


----------



## hullap (Apr 26, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> wap browser for pc for wml and .mobi wap sites.........and its not available in synaptic....!!


try opera


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 26, 2009)

> once again.........i need some better modifications...........
> i installed a theme but it only changed the borders ..........everything remains same as it was............no change of icons or display anything...........it was from "gnome-look.org"



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1097751&postcount=1479

Heres an example of what I did back on Ubuntu 7.10. Please note that I'm not sure if the process is still the same in 8.10 or 9.04 you could check with folks who use it here or come to IRC and check with d1g1t or some of the folks in the #Ubuntu channel. Also Dark-Star has two guides posted somewhere around here also if you check his blog hes got it on there as well.


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 27, 2009)

hullap said:


> try opera



dude.....i hav already tried it........nd other lots of things.....!!!

any answer to post #44 ???


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 27, 2009)

> any answer to post #44 ???


Which part did I miss?


----------



## talktorishav (May 8, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> Which part did I miss?



Click the theme and click customize for the icons and borders. Chances are you haven't installed icons and stuff.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2009)

I have custom icons and a theme installed in there.


----------



## pr.itdude (May 14, 2009)

Some problems arose again.......
First,  a serious problem i think, this is what i got to see when sometimes i open other partitions(media) and check for "authorization remeber" in ubuntu :
*preview.shareapic.net/preview5/016925654.jpg  

although all goes well after rebooting.......

Secondly, hope this is not so serious like above (might be silly) :
from yesterday, by default firefox opens up with a fullscreen window and i have to manually switch it to normal mode.

Thirdly, do u use Amarok ??  If yes how do u queue up songs from the explorer, i mean can't i just right click and queue a song like we do in windows with WMP ??


----------



## pr.itdude (May 14, 2009)

^^ bump.......!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (May 15, 2009)

someone plz sort this out...........help !!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2009)

Try:
(1) Create a mount pt:

```
sudo mkdir /media/Other
```

(2) Then mount:

```
sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda7 /media/Other -o force
```

As for Firefox try renaming (and thus resetting the settings, you will lose bookmarks, extensions though)
Go to Home Folder(Nautilus). Press Ctrl + H. You'll see hidden files. Rename .mozilla to .mozilla.bak. And pree Ctrl + H to hide the hidden files again. Then run Firefox you'll get Firefox in fresh state.
(to revert do that again, delete the new .mozilla, and rename the old .mozilla.bak to .mozilla)
As for Amarok. Amarok itself has an "explorer" from where you can enqueue. Look at the left pane.


----------



## Rahim (May 15, 2009)

That message showed an improper shutdown. Try shutting down Windows properly and then the ntfs partitions will mount correctly. Do a chkdsk on Windows partition also.

You can also queue-up the songs or play in an order by using shortcut key : ctrl + D

You can backup bookmark.html file in .mozilla folder and start refresh with FF.


----------



## pr.itdude (May 19, 2009)

@liverpool_fan, what is the funda behind creating a mount point and then forcing....??? i guess, it mount the drives on startup....is it ??? 

@a_rahim, improper shutdown......???? i shutdown my windows properly but will try chkdsk anyway......!!!

Well apart from it, the mozilla problem automatically solved......i dont know how......but it is...!!! funny......or some mistake overcome my previous mistake.........!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 1, 2009)

i successfully made changes to fstab to auto mount my drives......

but now too,.......my wallpaper changes after rebooting.........!!!
Why ??

And i dont want to put the copy of wallpaper in home directory, as i changes it frequently....!!!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2009)

Post the contents of /etc/fstab file.

```
cat /etc/fstab
```


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 1, 2009)

> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> #
> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
> ...


...sda6,7 and 1 are my windows partition drives...!!!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 2, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> ...sda6,7 and 1 are my windows partition drives...!!!# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> #
> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
> ...



Strange kind of mount point 
You have to change '\' with '/' in the bold lines highlighted.
Further i would suggest to edit fstab file like this. You will need root access. Open a Terminal and enter 
	
	



```
sudo gedit /etc/fstab
```
 This will open the file in Gedit where you can edit and dont gorget to save it.


> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> #
> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
> ...


First create 3 mount pointsin /media folder. Open a Terminal/Konsole and cd to /media folder and enter 
	
	



```
sudo mkdir windowapps moviesgames hometheatre
```
. Give your password. This will create the desired mount points where your 3 ntfs partitions will be mounted(you can access). Now enter 
	
	



```
sudo mount -a
```


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 2, 2009)

strange...........humhhh...........
actually, my drive's(volume) name are : s_w and apps, movies n games, home theatre and a c: (windows)
mind the *spaces* in above names........

As we cant name anything with spaces in linux as we do in windows, so i just used *\040* which is actually used for spaces. And i wanted to create the mount point with names as i hav in windows........just for conenience.....!!

I have edited the fstab in* nano* .........is there any difference in editing with *nano or gedit*........??

Also, i dont want my c: to be auto-mounted so i left it in the fstab file and thus cant use "mount -a "

Now i would like to know,
see last two lines of /etc/fstab,


> /dev/sda6 /media/home\040theatre ntfs defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 2
> /dev/sda1 /media/s_w\040and\040apps ntfs auto,user


there are two ways of mounting the drive, one with  defaults,locale........ 
and the other with auto,user
whats the basic difference between these two..........??


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 2, 2009)

i just write in both ways for exp but i dont see any difference in implementation..........there might be some minute difference.........


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 2, 2009)

offtopic: my avatar also gone.........just now....


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2009)

How to edit and understand /etc/fstab 

Another Link


----------



## pr.itdude (Jul 28, 2009)

Thnx to u all guys 4 ur kind support.........now im getting linux friendly and its now my defuault boot option......!!!

Again asking for a help 4m u......

1. I bought a new HDD, so i need to give more space to ubuntu, u can say that i want to add up a partition of around 20 GB. Can i expand '/' disk space or i hav to make a new partition ??

2. As, im using Ubuntu 8.10, and 9.04 is out.......is it advicable to upgrade to 9.04, if yes, then after upgrading, will all my customizations i made and extra apps installed will be lost...??
I guess NO, but want to confirm 4m u......i have never upgraded linux......!!!

Plz answer asap.....!!!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 28, 2009)

^Congrats 
You can definitely expand '/' partition using GParted Live CD.
As for upgrading to Jaunty, t is worth it and you will not lose any of your settings if all goes well with the dist-upgrade. But still backup your .dot files in the home folder.
But if you want to install afresh then your settings would be wiped out.

I would suggest to make a separate '/home' partition. This would help you save all your settings if you are installing fresh or other distros. Why not create a huge partition (say 30 GB) on your new HDD and mount it at /home. Edit /etc/fstab  and make a mount point

```
/dev/sdxy /home defaults 0 0
```
Its a suggestion and not a must.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jul 28, 2009)

Thnx buddy....

what does this "GParted Live CD" do....?? Where to  get it...??

No, im not installing  a fresh copy,,,just the upgrade of current distro as i saw in "Add or Remove...."



a_rahim said:


> ^Congrats
> 
> But still backup your .dot files in the home folder.


Do u mean (.filename) -hidden files.....??



a_rahim said:


> Why not create a huge partition (say 30 GB) on your new HDD and mount it at /home. Edit /etc/fstab  and make a mount point
> 
> ```
> /dev/sdxy /home defaults 0 0
> ...


Hmm.......if i mount a partition, then windows user will have access to it. Right ??

And i  want to make seperate partition that will b used only for linux 
How to do it..??


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 28, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> what does this "GParted Live CD" do....?? Where to  get it...??



GParted Live CD is used for manipulating partitions on your drive. I suggest everyone should make one disk of Gparted & keep it handy. Better than using windows inbuilt partitioner or spending on other commercial softwares. Give it a try you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 29, 2009)

Vy .dot files/folders, I mean hidden ones in your home directory which contains all your apps settings, etc.

GParted Live CD helps to create/resize/delete partitions and is a LIVE CD, so you have to boot with the cd and do your work. Pretty easy and intuitive. It has other softwares included like Grub restoration, backing up files, data recovery with Test Disk,etc.
You can get it from here

I use another variant of it QPArted, very similar to the former.

Since you will be making a separate /home partition in ext3 format, no one can access that partition from Windows  Infact it wont even show that type of partition exist as Windows is incapable of reading non-native formats!!! (Though there exist a plugin where one can access to non-windows partitions but thats another case).

So get your hand dirty!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Aug 5, 2009)

a_rahim, have a look here : 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119930

u can help me out.......!!!
Thnx yaar.......!!!


----------



## Ecko (Aug 11, 2009)

Ya for sound try changing sound software from the add & remove 
Its has optyions 4 it


----------

